# H day!



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy Hearts Day All


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Valentin's day everyone.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day. And for all you who like to be weirded out by the uncanny valley, here's Poppy:


----------

